# Hello.



## Anti (Dec 16, 2007)

My name is Jared, also known as Anti. 

I'm seventeen. 
I like to listen to music, write, skateboard, draw, hang out with my friends, go on the internet. You know, the usual. 

I also like to play the guitars. 
Both acoustic and electric.

I like to read, too.

I read fiction, non-fiction, mystery, practically anything!

My vocabulary is an adult level. 

I like to write non-fiction and young adult mystery. 
I have been published, believe it or not. 

I was published in a book "the writers of the purple sage." I have my poems in there. 

Anyways, message to know more about me.


----------



## Shinn (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi there and let me be the first to welcome you to Writing Forums, Anti 

~ Shinn


----------



## Nickie (Dec 16, 2007)

Hello to you, Anti, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------

